# JSP/JSTL kennt nur ID, soll Inhalte holen



## TSH (31. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich kann in meiner Spring MVC-Anwendung dem JSP-View nur eine ID mitgeben für das anzuzeigende Objekt. Die Texte, Links zu Bildern usw. würde ich gerne von einer externen Quelle holen.

Was würde man in so einem Fall nehmen? Eine Datenbank? Ein Webservice? Soll alles so einfach wie möglich gehalten werden.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## WeirdAl (31. Jul 2007)

Hi,
wenn Du nur eine Id mitgeben kannst, schließe ich daraus das Du eigentlich gerne das ganze Objekt weitergeben würdest. Wird das Objekt in deiner Spring MVC Anwendung irgendwo persistent abgelegt? Dann kannst Du doch mit der ID als Key dadrauf zugreifen. Ansonsten hättest Du doch 2x die Daten irgendwo "rumliegen". Oder täusche ich mich da? 

Cu
Alex


----------



## TSH (31. Jul 2007)

Nein, es sind eher externe Inhalte, wie zB die ID einer Webseite und dann die Texte, Bild-URLs, Links usw. Die wollte ich nicht als Objekte halten.


----------



## TSH (2. Aug 2007)

Eigentlich will ich ein einfaches Web-Repository erstellen. Nach Übergabe einer ID sollen ein langer Text, eine URL oder 2-3 andere Dinge zurückgegeben werden, sonst nichts.

Ich hab also im Java-Servlet verschiedene Objekte (CDs, Orte, Personen,...) jeweils mit einer eindeutigen ID. Ich möchte anhand dieser ID vom Repository auf Wunsch auf 

- image (liefert eine URL zu einem Bild zurück)
- content (liefert text zurück)

zugreifen können.

Ich verwende Spring MVC, übergebe also Beans an JSP-Dateien zur Darstellung. Entweder kann nun bei der Erstellung der Beans das Repository angezapft werden oder die JSP-Datei nur die ID erhalten und dann selbst auf das Repository zugreifen. Der erste Weg wäre glaub ich sauberer.

Was würdet Ihr als technische Grundlage für das Repository vorschlagen? Wie sollte man drauf zugreifen? SQL? Web Services? Die Lösung sollte so einfach wie möglich sein.


----------

